
DIY Ventilators? Not Unless There’s a Zombie Apocalypse - jdc
https://www.designworldonline.com/diy-ventilators-not-unless-theres-a-zombie-apocalypse/
======
klingonopera
The part about the DIY ventilator being just as likely to kill the patient as
the virus is what really makes the entire idea somewhat suspect.

What would actually work would be to force medical companies to (temporarily?)
give up any patents they have in ventilators, or going all the way and forcing
them to open-source their designs, so that anyone can see what we need, how we
need to build it, and who would be able to do it, and when. But let's talk
about DIY ventilators instead, eh?

